# Lastschalter Trennschalter Lasttrennschalter Leistungsschalter ??????



## sps_anfaenger (31 Oktober 2014)

Kennt ihr die Unterschiede zwischen Lastschalter, Trennschalter, Lasttrennschalter und 
Leistungsschalter? Was sind die typischen Einsatzbereiche und Einsatzzwecke dieser Geräte?


----------



## rheumakay (31 Oktober 2014)

Moin..wie siehts bei dir mit Eigeninitiative aus??
Wo hast du schon mal nachgeschaut?

Fachkundebuch,Googel, Wikipedia mal als Tip


----------



## Elektrikus (4 November 2014)

Also sowas habe ich auch noch nicht erlebt... Ich habe mal für dich Google benutzt

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lastschalter

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trennschalter

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lasttrennschalter

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leistungsschalter

viel spaß beim lesen


----------



## Ottmar (4 November 2014)

Hi!

Wichtig ist eigentlich nur, dass du die Finger von diesen Einrichtungen lässt!  


Gruß,

Ottmar


----------

